# Buying Home in Canada



## koh2006 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a residental home in Canada (most likely apartments/condo).

But as I will still be based in my home country, how can I assure the house will be look after. Planning to rent out the house thereafter.

And what are the risks and costs involved? Any reliable estate companies to recommend?

Thanks


----------



## royanu (Feb 15, 2010)

Which province are you planning to buy it in?


----------



## koh2006 (Mar 15, 2010)

royanu said:


> Which province are you planning to buy it in?


Oops!! Sorry to miss out this part. I plan to buy one at either one of these areas, Vancouver, Calgary or Montreal. Cities that are easily accessible to the US. Hope to get one in the city area.

Appreciate to know of the risks, cost and other potential issues invovled.

Thanks much


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You may find Quebec a bit of a minefield. "Official" rentals are Overseen By the "Regie du Lodgement" Link who exert a huge amount of control. 

Your ability to raise rents is very tightly controlled and will be governed by largely by price changes in utilities and how much is expended on renovations each preceding year.


----------

